# Guinea pig boar.



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

As some of you may know I lost one of my guineas last night, now fred who is left is a really great boar have in the past teamed him up with 3 different males and he has bonded very well, when his last cage mate passed away I was able to team him up straight away with a rescue i had come in who broher had died.. 

I will not be getting anymore furries now and the thought of him living outside in a hutch on his own is just horrid and he really cant stay inside. we just don't have the room.

is there anyone out there who can help fred,,


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

where are you?


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I am in Maidstone Kent,, very close to Leeds castle


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

What a shame, can't you find a little corner for him? If you really can't keep him, please contact a local rescue for help, you said you used to run a guinea pig rescue yourself, so should have made some good contacts?

This link might help you Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre

Good luck and I hope this little guy finds a special home. Can you post a picture of Fred and his age, that might help


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> What a shame, can't you find a little corner for him? If you really can't keep him, please contact a local rescue for help, you said you used to run a guinea pig rescue yourself, so should have made some good contacts?
> 
> This link might help you Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre
> 
> Good luck and I hope this little guy finds a special home. Can you post a picture of Fred and his age, that might help


Yes I did run a rescue and yes i do have some good contacts they themselves are full,, happens when winter rolls in,, and as for the RSPCA getting hold of him no way.

But I do not want him living in the kitchen, it does not matter what people say guineas smell especially the boars. No my having them in the house days are over, however he will live indoors until he can be found a new home.

Thank you for your advice but I am well versed in rehoming guineas , also if I had a camra I would do post a pic, normally borrow mums.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> Yes I did run a rescue and yes i do have some good contacts they themselves are full,, happens when winter rolls in,, and as for the RSPCA getting hold of him no way.
> 
> But I do not want him living in the kitchen, it does not matter what people say guineas smell especially the boars. No my having them in the house days are over, however he will live indoors until he can be found a new home.
> 
> Thank you for your advice but I am well versed in rehoming guineas , also if I had a camra I would do post a pic, normally borrow mums.


Then, as you say, you are simply going to have to do the right thing and keep him indoors until the right home comes along. We have two neutered boars and one elderly entire boar living indoors with us, and cleaned out regularly the smell is not an issue. Their welfare is what is important as I'm sure you will agree, having run a rescue 

How old is the boar you have? Would it not be possible for you to have him neutered? That way it will be easier for a rescue to take him, or an individual to place him with thier sow or sows  It will also mean he smells less (in my experience) and may mean you can keep him after all


----------

